# Fenster als Vollbild anzeigen



## Bluefire (18. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ich hab noch mal ein Problem:
Ich hab mir jetzt ein Fenster programmiert und würde es gerne als Vollbild anzeigen lassen. Ich habe leider nur diesen Befehl gefunden:

```
Rahmen.setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
```

Mit dem Befehl ist die Task-Leiste aber noch nicht überdeckt...
Wie ist denn der Befehl, dass ich auch die Task-Leiste mit überdecken kann, also Vollbild?

Hier noch mal der bisherige (einfache) Quelltext:

```
JFrame Rahmen = new JFrame
    ("//Irgendein Text");
    Rahmen.setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
    Rahmen.setDefaultCloseOperation 
    (JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    JPanel Platte = new JPanel ();
    Platte.setLayout (new GridLayout());

    JButton Knopf1 = new JButton("//Text für Knopf1");
    JButton Knopf2 = new JButton ("//Text für Knopf2");

    Knopf1.addActionListener (new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent x)
      {JOptionPane.showMessageDialog 
    	  (null, "//Reaktion für Knopf1");}
    });
    Knopf2.addActionListener (new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent x)
      {JOptionPane.showMessageDialog 
    	  (null, "//Reaktion für Knopf2");}
    });
	    
    Platte.add (Knopf1);
    Platte.add (Knopf2);  
    Rahmen.setContentPane (Platte);
    Rahmen.setVisible(true);
```

P.S.: Wär schön, wenn das auch so schnell gelöst wird, wie meine anderen Probleme 

mfg
Bluefire


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Jun 2009)

```
setSize( Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize() ); 

       GraphicsDevice device; 
             device=GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getScreenDevices()[0]; 
             device.setFullScreenWindow(this); 
             device.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(1024,768,16,0)); 
setUndecorated( true );
```


----------



## Bluefire (18. Jun 2009)

Dein Vorschlag geht, aber ich muss das weglassen:

```
setUndecorated( true );
```
sonst sehe ich nur ein Fenster (Vollbild) mit einem grauem Hintergrund...


----------



## noobadix (17. Nov 2010)

Wenn ich setUndecorated(true) vorher aufrufe funktioniert es. setDisplayMode(..) konnte ich auch weglassen.


----------

